# doing NOTHING



## lilhoosier32 (Feb 23, 2011)

Okay, I find this so weird because it is a big difference compared to when I first brought Bacon home the first few weeks. So ever since her second shots at 11 weeks or something, she actually just sits on the couch and stares at me while I work on homework at my computer. She is 14 weeks now. I just had to make this post because she is sitting so funny on the couch and hasn't moved an inch, staring at me for like 10 minutes now, doing nothing. There was never a breath of silence (unless she was sleeping) when I first got her. Just weird to me... any similar experiences?


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Jasper just started doing that to me! Where before he was never content to leave me alone, recently he has been willing to just sit politely and watch me work, or is happy to lay down and chew on a toy quietly without the need for me to tug on the other end. I'm guessing they're just calming down a little. That's a good thing! 

Of note, this usually only happens after we've gone for our walks or play time, when he's a bit more tired. This is definitely not happening when we first wake up in the morning!


----------



## lilhoosier32 (Feb 23, 2011)

yeah, I am not sure that would happen on a rainy day either. I guess you're right--maybe it's just independence!


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Kobi is pretty much always wild and crazy, but I've noticed when I put him on his tie out (just got it within the last week) while I'm mowing he's EXTREMELY relaxed and just sits and watches me. I actually had to give him a treat to get him AWAY from the weedwhacker while I was running it. He never finished the treat because apparently watching me mow is more interesting. 

I think sometimes they're willing to just watch you... okay maybe not necessarily willing but they do it.


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

I don't remember when I first noticed it and Merc is 3 now but he is also quite content sometimes just to hang with the humans. Actually, maybe it was when I made the rule that if I was on the phone he could sit on my lap.....

He seems happiest if hanging out with us means that some part of him is in contact with one of us but unlike the crazy puppy days we see more of the chilled out V than the crazy V these days.

Mind you we've just gotten back from a walk that included the crazy vizsla high speed laps of the park so he still has his moments


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Willie is an "all grown up" four-year-old, and he actually spends a good deal of time doing nothing. As others have said, this usually happens after wearing himself out with his hunting and playing activities. He watches my every move a lot though, and I think that is why dogs seem to understand us almost intuitively. They are very keen observers of human behaviour.


----------



## lilhoosier32 (Feb 23, 2011)

she's doing it again...


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

Ah that look! Merc does that but it usually means he is about to pounce on whatever it is he's staring at, often the cat. He also does that when playing with other dogs and slowly creeps up and pounces on them, not in an aggressive way but to get them to play. He doesn't stare at us that way. 

What happens in the end? Does she just stop staring or does she come closer to investigate?


----------



## lilhoosier32 (Feb 23, 2011)

Nothing too exciting ever comes of it. Either she'll slowly move on to a toy or go to sleep. Or keep staring!


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

Mine does the same thing, but he usually go stands in a corner or somewhere odd against a wall just watching everybody. Like a little statue.


----------



## lilhoosier32 (Feb 23, 2011)

Haha, I can't say mine has done that in particular. Cute!


----------

